# Fuga electrica en una moto



## hakon (Jun 4, 2008)

hola:

tengo una cuatri la cual cada ves que le voy a usar debo hacerle puente puesto que siempre esta sin batería.... pense que era mucho tiempo detenida y no le di importancia pero... el otro dia la eche andar y la use como dos horas cargo la batería y si la detenía partia al toque cuando llegue a la casa la detuve y me puse a lavarla (para sacar el dañino barroo ,etc etc) y mi sorpresa fue que cuando fui a darle arranque cuack ya no tenia batería! (habían pasado como 30 min desde que la habia detenido)  la batería la compre hace dos semana pensando que la anterior estaba mala pero veo que no era la batería sino la moto... que debe tener un fuga eléctrica ... hoy intente ver si existía alguna fuga con un método que me dijo un conocido

desconectar un borne y conectar una ampolleta en serie  entre el borne y los cables ... pero no paso nada la luz no prendió...

conocen algún método para conocer si existe una fuga?

muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 4, 2008)

deberias llevarla a un electromecanico.
a mucha gente le pasa y no es simple darse cuenta.
seguramente hay un corto en alguna luz o similar y se descarga rapidamente.
no deberia descargarse por fuga.


----------



## hakon (Jun 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> deberias llevarla a un electromecanico.
> a mucha gente le pasa y no es simple darse cuenta.
> seguramente hay un corto en alguna luz o similar y se descarga rapidamente.
> no deberia descargarse por fuga.



lo que pasa es que fui al taller a ver que pasa y solo por recibirla me cobran 48 mil pesos + iva los cual no los tengo además encuentro que es un robo ....

como es eso que no debería descargarse por fuga... si ai fuga obvio que se va a descargar o no es asi?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 6, 2008)

Ya lo creo q es un robo, a mi la moto me salio $3700, (es que soy de argentina),

pero fuera de broma, no se a lo que se le llama fuga en realidad, yo creo q se puede desacargar por un corto, o sea, algun elemento de la moto, que consuma corriente, que no funcione pero que siga consumiendo energia.

si fuera asi, deberias revisar cada sector por separado, con tester o multimetro, y ver por donde se esta yendo la energia.


----------



## hakon (Jun 6, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo creo q es un robo, a mi la moto me salio $3700, (es que soy de argentina),
> 
> pero fuera de broma, no se a lo que se le llama fuga en realidad, yo creo q se puede desacargar por un corto, o sea, algun elemento de la moto, que consuma corriente, que no funcione pero que siga consumiendo energia.
> 
> si fuera asi, deberias revisar cada sector por separado, con tester o multimetro, y ver por donde se esta yendo la energia.



jejejeje


a eso me refiero que la moto consume la batería en muy poco tiempo ... aun estando la moto con el contacto cerrado... (algo esta consumiendo la batería ....(fuga eléctrica) )


----------



## thors (Jun 11, 2008)

1-:deberias  chequear el alternador y no esta demas una mantensión ( colector,carbones     ,rodamiemtos ,diodos ) y el motor de partida (- 

2 - si acostumbras a lavarla de seguro que tienes el sistema electrico , con todos los terminales 
     oxidados .. y puede ser por donde se produscan  fugas de corriente o mal contacto 

3 - sin instrumento es muy dificil chequear el sistema electrico ... pero lo de poner una ampolleta        
      en serie con la bateria  mmmmmm puede resultar siempre y cuando uses una ampolleta      
    muy pequeña , como las que usa el domo de los autos ..
4- invierte las 48 lukas en mantensión 

saludos


----------



## electron67 (Jul 21, 2008)

Eso te cobran por arreglan cosas electricas y electronicas, ya mismo me meto en ese rubro, gracias por la información, en cuanto tenga un circuito para chequear la fuga de una moto, les mando el circuito y mi cuenta en el banco jajajaaj


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 21, 2008)

1) las motos no tiene alternador, tienen un volante magnetico, el cual carga la bateria de la moto.
2) las baterias de las motos, vienen de 12 votls ahora, pero tienen un diferencial maximo de 13,8v, y el consumo de la moto es relativamente alto. teniendo esto en cuenta y que la mayoria de las baterias de moto de ahora son como las de los autitos de antes, cuando venian a 6v o 12, los primeros autos, hay que revisarlas muy seguido.
mi bateria tiene 1 año y 2 meses y ya le cargue agua 3 veces.

el consumo de agua es impresionante, pero no se desgasta la bateria. si la mantenes en un nivel alto den agua destilada, funciona barbaro.

lo de la fuga es un problema muy comun en muchisimas motos.

saludos.


----------



## manel19 (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola espero te sirva .

Por lo q comentas el problema lo tienes en el sistema de carga,bien en las bobinas del volante magnetico,o regulador de carga.


----------



## transalp99 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola, no se si abras resuelto tu problema, pero me ha pasado lo mismo.
El problema era el regulador, con la moto en marcha la tension en la bateria era de 12V cuando deberia ser de 13.8 a 15V.
Por otro lado las motos si tienen alternador, no todas. En mi moto es trifasico. Y el modulo regulador rectificador es como en bloque de aluminio con aletas, tipo disipador, con cables y dos fichas. Espero te sirva de ayuda.
Saludos


----------

